
Apple’s flagship Chicago retail store wasn’t designed to handle snow - protomyth
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/28/16828080/apple-store-chicago-snow-icicles-of-death
======
3riverdev
Downtown Chicago is completely full of "watch for falling snow/ice" signs all
winter. Not a problem unique to this building...

~~~
jsjohnst
> Not a problem unique to this building...

Exactly!

That said, I’m a little surprised that Apple didn’t try to go above and beyond
here. Heating elements along the roof edge would more or less eliminate this
issue without changing the aesthetics.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Heating elements? You underestimate the heat capacity of water, especially the
phase change (i.e. "it takes significant energy to melt snow all winter long")
- and how _much_ of it falls from the sky. There is a very low-tech solution
that doesn't require electricity - but then, that's a complete antithesis of
Apple solutions:
[https://www.guttersupply.com/file_area/public/categories/Ima...](https://www.guttersupply.com/file_area/public/categories/ImageUrl5_1253026352_5938.JPG)

~~~
jsjohnst
I didn’t say it would be cheap, but it would be an Apple like solution to an
otherwise fairly simple problem.

------
reaperducer
Pretty much every building in downtown Chicago has these signs out front after
a snow. The Verge needs to verge out of California once in a while.

I lived in various Chicago skyscrapers for about a decade, an it is both
frightening and thrilling when a 100x100-foot sheet of ice comes loose and
slides down the face of your building, right past your windows. I'm amazed the
windows don't break more often. It was usually only one or two a season.

------
cjf4
"Designed by Apple in California"

------
tacomonstrous
The most egregious thing here is the implication that downtown Chicago has
uninteresting architecture!

